# Polymorph do you know this material?



## kooniu (Jul 14, 2011)

my friend show mi this movie






looks like a great material to make your dream a fork, the only question which is resistant to tension and possibly forkhits. Does anyone have experience with this?


----------



## ultravisitor (Oct 21, 2012)

WOW that stuff looks cool.

but i doubt that it is strong enough to make slingshots of.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I have played around with the stuff, not sure of the brand. Not terribly strong, and gets brittle over time. No stronger than say Fimo.


----------



## Pele76 (Dec 5, 2012)

I got one pack (250g) today and tried make few things already. Some short breaking test... like for me, this is strong enough for slinshots. I tried break this thing with hammer but... its too strong 
Tomorrow will try take some pics of my "laminated" slingshot. Use bamboo floor board as slingshot frame and "coating" it with this magic plastic. Without polymorph one hammer hit breaking frame without any problem but when poly is on, is hard to break it. So... polymorph will fix my problems with broken frames by fork hits.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I wonder how it will stand up to Texas heat. Would it get soft when shooting. -- Tex


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

My brother is a professional musician (fiddle) and is also a serial fork hit specialist. He built up a hand guard on his slingshot with the stuff and it works great. I doubt it would make a functional slingshot however.


----------



## ebooks886 (May 27, 2011)

I am very familiar with this material, it is a thermoplastic but has the properties of nylon. It is extremely strong, more than strong enough for a slingshot frame as long as it is used in the right thickness. If it is too thin it will bend under heavy draw weights. It becomes pliable at 62celsius and can be reused over and over again simply by re-heating. I am not sure what harpersgrace has experience of, genuine polymorph is far far stronger than fimo - I'm sure I've got the chemical composition lying around somewhere. If I can find it I'll post it so if anyone wants to obtain any they can check it is the genuine stuff as there are many thermoplastics available, like everything some are far better quality than others!


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

It is also used in the general arts and crafts. It has other names by different companies. I have a little supply of it called 'Friendly Plastic' (in pellet form). It's good for creative type work where it does not demand structural strength. I would not trust it for critical parts of slingshots, except maybe for forming over existing SS handle to make more ergonomic. This material melts at around 140 degrees F. It sort of has similar properties of hot glue (a meltable sticky plastic), except Polymorph & other similar formulations is of course more refined & harder than hot glue.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Friendly Plastic, that was it...


----------



## Pele76 (Dec 5, 2012)

If somebody will ask me about compare polymorph to something else... for me this plastic will be close to hdpe 

Must try how hard is cut/sanding this material.










Hrawkeye in winter clothes 



















This "line" on fork this is not crack, just not fully smooth 2 layers of plastic.










All black marks on polymorph surface are marks left after hammer test when I tried break my "laminated slingshot"

When will be some "free" time, I'll try take off polymorph from this bamboo frame and will do some fork without any wood inside, then dremel and sand paper will have something to do 

Ya. and sorry for my english, but... in school they try put some russian language into my head  hahaa

Regards!

I mean Zdrówka!


----------



## Boardcutboy (Sep 21, 2013)

I really want to try some of that, it looks like it could be a great step forward for the slingshot community 

One small step for slingshot, one giant leap for slingshot kind!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi kooniu,
I have recently been making slingshots out of this stuff and it is plenty strong. I also don't find it to be brittle and as for melting, I am not in too many places that get to 140degrees F. Or 62degrees Cel. 
If you want to see, this is what I have been up to during the last week:
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/26621-so-this-is-what-hdpe-envy-leads-you-to/ there are pics of three slingshots scattered thru this thread.

Let me know if you get some and what your experience is with it. I like this stuff alot personally.
Be well,
SF


----------

